# Navonics HotMaps and Chart Plotter



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Do any of you guys have experience with the Navonics HotMaps and Chart Plotter programs? I'm upgrading all my gear and will be adding this to my gear as well. What are your experiences (Good or Bad) with these programs?

Thanks


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

i have the hotmaps for 2008 for midwest and love it shows every lake possable and has the lakes around here.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

WTS, while you are under way, does it GPS locate your position onto the map so you can see when you are coming up on the "hump", "dropoff" ect?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ruger1 yes it does show your current positions relating to the structure. I have had a Navionics chip going on 4 years and love it. I run mine in a Lowrances 332 throughout the summer and a H20c in the winter. you will not be dissappointed on your decision except why you hadnt done this earlier!! 
MM21


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ruger1 yes it does show your current positions relating to the structure. I have had a Navionics chip going on 4 years and love it. I run mine in a Lowrances 332 throughout the summer and a H20c in the winter. you will not be dissappointed on your decision except why you hadnt done this earlier!! 
MM21


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

hey it shows u every thing any thing that u would want to know. works like a charm a must have for any fisher


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's kind of like using a sonar for ice fishing....you don't know how you fished without it.

The first time I used it was on a trip to Devils Lake. Our usual gameplan wasn't working so I started hitting structure where I didn't know it existed.....and the big fish were there. It paid itself off the very first trip.

The only thing that sucks is having a unit up front that doesn't allow a chip. Mine is on the main counsel and I feel blind when I'm on the bow trolling motor. Just something to think about.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok guys, next question. I have a friend who uses Lake Maps programs. He tells me he likes the HD maps very much, however on the non-HD mapped lakes. The contours of depths do NOT coincide with the actual depth displayed on the depthfinder. Are you guys running into similar problems with the Navonics Hotmaps programs?


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

i personally have never had this proplem yet. but my dad has when he goes out cause he as an older chip. u need to take into acount that the lake depth rises and falls some. so its not going to be exact. so what i do is use my gps to get me close then use my sonar to zone in on exactly where i want to be. the chip helps telling u here the mounds and holes are cause those never change just the depths of them change. so u really need both to work with u to get the perfect fishing spot down. plus what i like is on the gps u can mark exactly where u are hitting fish. so u dont have to try to remeber where. cause trying to find the same spot isnt always as easy as it may seem.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> Ok guys, next question. I have a friend who uses Lake Maps programs. He tells me he likes the HD maps very much, however on the non-HD mapped lakes. The contours of depths do NOT coincide with the actual depth displayed on the depthfinder. Are you guys running into similar problems with the Navonics Hotmaps programs?


While you may find inaccuracies as stated above, you quickly learn by reading the map/sonar how much it's off....so you're still tracking the same contours after you figure it out.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone who has any experience with the hotmaps have any experience with the lowrance lakemaster chips? i have been torn between these two for quite some time and havent been able to find anyone who has used them both. any input would be appreciated


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

martin_shooter said:


> does anyone who has any experience with the hotmaps have any experience with the lowrance lakemaster chips? i have been torn between these two for quite some time and havent been able to find anyone who has used them both. any input would be appreciated


I've been having this conversation with a friend who has the LakeMaster chip. I'm going to borrow it next weekend and give it a try. We'll see what I think. He loves it, however he did say that he may switch over to Hotmaps when he upgrades chips next year.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I also have a Lakemaster chip I believe that it is more accurate than the Navionics hotmaps. The only drawback that I have seen is LM chip doesn't have as many lakes as the Nav. chip. Even if Navionics has not studied the lake they will supply the chip with a DNR map of the lake which isn't really remotely close to the structure but it gives you a start. Where as LM will just not have any contours of the lake. So that is why I like to always have both on hand at all times. Both Lakemaster and Navionics have lists of the lakes that they contain on there website if you have any questions on certain lakes.
MM21


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Will Lake Master chips work with Hummingbirds? My hand held GPS is a Lowrance, but the GPS in my boat is a Hummingbird.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

no i dont belive that i will work with it. they work with Garmin and Lowrance products.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

WorktoSurvive says


> Posted: Wed Feb 11, 2009 12:22 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> no i dont belive that i will work with it. they work with Garmin and Lowrance products.


 He is correct only Navionic Chips will work in a Hummmingbird unit. If your handheld is a Lowrance you should think of sticking with it for your boat unit as the features/keys are the same on both units


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you would want to choose a chip that has high resolution maps of the lakes that you fish the most. I had to choose a Lake Master chip for that reason. I tried a Navionics chip and for the Lakes I fished the most all they had was what I would call a scanned in paper map - and poorly oriented at that. You wouldn't believe the stuff you don't see on a map with 5' contours compared to a high resolution map (1' or 2' contours). I fish Cass Lake (by Cass Lake, MN) and the accuracy amazes me. That Lake has very steep - and a lot of structure. If you are off on position because of a poor map chip, you could just as well be holding a paper map from the DNR map store (IMHO).

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Bomber-One (Feb 20, 2009)

I have Lakemaster chip in in my H20 and love it. I picked the chip up at our local Fleet about this time of year they have had them on clearence the last couple winters $50-$75. It works great on the bigger lakes I fish. I've heard on some of the smaller lakes they just overlay a dnr map. I wouldn't have a gps w/o one. It's very easy just plug it in and it's good to go. Nice part it adds little roads, streams and even some wpas to your gps- great for hunting.


----------

